# How soon can you "know" you are pregnant?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

DH and I DTD on Halloween. I haven't been charting or anything, but it's within the range of possibility that I would be fertile. We aren't TTC but he doesn't like my shiny new diaphragm.







Anyway, I woke up feeling especially hungry this morning. Is this possible or just my imagination? When would be the soonest that it would make sense to POAS?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

18 days after DTD for an accurate result if you don't know when you ovulated. This explains why

Some women can get a positive result as early as 8 days past ovulation, and a few even sooner. You can't get a positive until the fertilized egg implants, which usually happens around 6-10 days past ovulation.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had some limited training with pulse diagnosis wrt ayurveda. I remember once the heart of the embryo starts, a trained tech would be able to feel a second heartbeat in the pulse of the mother. It is pretty cool and I played around with it some during my pregnancy. I believe there are other techniques that can detect a potential pregnancy before that. If you can find any ayurved or chinese medicine practitioners in your area you could always just call to ask questions.


----------

